# Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?



## Freelander (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Ich überlege gerade mir eine Funklizenz zu meinem SBF-See zu erwerben.

Wer von Euch kann mir da mal schnell Tipps geben wo ich mich da anmelden kann und wie sowas abläuft in der Prüfung.
Was sowas kostet und ob man das im Selbststudium machen kann,oder ob man da einen Unterricht für in Anspruch nehmen muß?#c

Weche Lizenz muß ich für See erwerben?


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

Moin Moin ,
frag mal bei der VHS Eutin einen Herrn Werner Patz . Das war unser Lehrer beim SBF-See Lehrgang . Soll nicht ohne sein die Funklizens . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Freelander (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

Danke schon mal für die Info.#h
VHS wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden,weil ich das zeitlich immer so schlecht geregelt bekomme,aus dienstlichen Gründen,deshalb bevorzuge ich lieber ein Selbststudium,wenn das überhaupt geht für diese Lizenz.
VHS wäre für mich die letzte Möglichkeit.


----------



## schleppangler (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

Moin,moin

aw niemeyer in lübeck bietet solche kurse auch an ,für 220€ glaub ich.

mfg kay


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

Du kannst den Schein auch an einem Tag erwerben. Es gibt hier in D die Ausbildung nach dem englischen System. Kostet etwa 200 Euro und einen Tag. Ohne englisch geht aber garnichts.


----------



## detlefb (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*



Freelander schrieb:


> deshalb bevorzuge ich lieber ein Selbststudium,wenn das überhaupt geht für diese Lizenz..



Da du bei der Prüfung auch pratische Fertigkeiten an Fungeräten " vorführen " mußt dürfte es mit Selbststudium schwierig werden.

Das von Dolfin erwähnte Verfahren von RYA ist immerhin ne gute Möglichkeit. 
Die Verbände DSV/DMYC laufen zwar Sturm dagegen, aber in Zeiten von einem " vereinigten Europa "  erscheint dieser Sturmlauf aussichtslos..

http://www.skipperteam.de/toerns/content/t.src.html


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

Genauso, wie Detlev das sagt, ist es.
Dem DMJV und DSV fehlen die Prüfungs- und Lehrgangsgebühren und die deutschen Funkopas, die seit Generationen die Leute nerven, sehen ihre Felle wegschwimmen. Über die Gültigkeit entscheiden aber Behörden mit hoheitlichen Befugnissen. Und Europa läßt da nicht viel Raum. Sonst zählen irgendwann die deutschen Autoführerscheine in Italien nicht mehr.....


----------



## Freelander (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Wie lange würde denn so ein Lehrgang beim DMYV dauern,wenn man ihn da machen würde.

Wo bekommt man denn mal aus dem NET Unterlagen dafür heruntergeladen?
Um die Praxis mache ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen ich habe mal ein paar Jahre in der Fernmelderei gedient.Da dürfte noch einiges hängengeblieben sein:q.


----------



## detlefb (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

z.B hier:
http://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifffahrt/hinweise-sprechfunk-funkzeugnisse/index.html
http://www.dmyv.de/index.php?id=338
http://pa-hamburg.de/pruef/src.html

Viel Spaß :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

Moin,

bei AWN gibt es eine PC CD "VHF-Trainer" mit wichtigen englischen Vokabeln, allen aktuellen Diktattexten, Prüfungsfragen und VHF- Simulation. Die CD ist von Soller Software, kostet ca. 50.- Euro. Anschließend zur Prüfung anmelden (für die engl. Lizenz!) und ab gehts. Prüfung kann man u.a. in Kiel ablegen...


----------



## Freelander (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

Ja,das sind ja mal ein paar  hilfreiche Tipps von Euch.
Danke schon mal,da werde ich mich dann mal demnächst mit befassen.#6


----------



## Nordlicht (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

Und wenn du dann noch Langeweile haben solltest gib mal hier: http://www.boote-forum.de/
Funklizenz oder Funkschein ein...viel Spass beim lesen.


----------



## Freelander (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

Oh Ha ,
Da muß ich mich erst mal durcharbeiten,das ist ja ein bisschen viel zum lesen,aber trotzdem Danke schon mal#6.


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

Moin Moin ,
hab heute die Lernsoftware und ein Buch mit allen Prüfungsaufgaben incl Vokabeln bekommen :q . Nicht ohne was da abgefragt wird aber ich bin guter Dinge . Das wird nicht einfach , ist aber machbar wenn ich die Vokabeln ( hatte damit in der Schule schon Probleme :q ) lernen und behalten kann :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## HD4ever (1. September 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

hab auch gerade gesehen das die VHS bei mir in der Nähe den SRC Schein für 80 EUR anbietet ! 
4 Wochen hintereinander immer einen abend in der Woche ...
ist doch ne echte Alternative zu 240 EUR in der Sportbootschule weit weg :m

reicht an Bord für die Küstenregion eigendlich nen 5 W Handfunkgerät bis so max 10 sm vor der Küste ?
oder doch besser nen Festeinbaugerät mit 25 W ?
eigendlich ist die Frage ja überflüssig .... 25 W sind logo besser, aber da mein Boot keine abschließbare Kajüte hat wäre son Handteil halt sehr viel praktischer.. reicht das ?


----------



## detlefb (1. September 2008)

*AW: Funklizenz erwerben, Infos?*

was soll denn das Rumeiern??
Die Reichweite der Handgurken ist eh nicht so der Hit
Nimm ein " vernünftiges" mit 25Watt   " Dann hast du das was maximal geht.
Preislich ist da fast kein Unterschied.
Der Einbau und Ausbau sind zwei Rändelschrauben und zwei Stecker (Power& Antenne)......das sollte wohl kein Problem darstellen.


----------

